# Houston Area Gunsmiths?



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking to get some work done to my Colt Series 70.

I want new sights staked in and am thinking about getting the ejection port lowered and flared.

Any recommendations on who I should trust to work on a high end 1911?

Thanks guys.

Not opposed to staking the front sight myself but don't wanna spend $300 on a tool I will probably use once.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

teddy Jacobsen in Sugarland?


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Claudio Silva at Briley has done some fantastic work for me in years past. Well known for shotgun chokes but is an all around master smith.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw Briley in a google search earlier.

Thanks for the advice.

Dig that username btw.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Eddie Jiminea in Stafford. I'm not sure if he has retired or not but if you google his name you can find his number and also see plenty of reviews of his work. Does a lot of 2011 builds for USPSA shooters. Probably the the best 1911 smith that you've never heard of.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Try Ed Vandenberg he's built all my 1911 and 2011 pistols has one now just waiting on a phone call to pick it up


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Vandenburg customized my Colt Combat Commander a few years ago. I think the only original part is the frame. Excellent work!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Might be worth you calling Teddy Jacobson

Www.Actionsbyt.com


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

X2
on Have used both Brierly and Teddy back in the 80s
Brierly 1st
Teddy Jacobson Close tie with Briely
Ed vandenberg Does lots of custom


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Definitely go to Ed Vandenberg. Hes a pleasure to work with. Just be forewarned that he only takes cash now. He stopped taking credit cards a couple years ago. I wish I had the pics of a co-workers pistol Ed did for him. He cut the slide to fit a Schuemann AET bull barrel.

Not co-workers gun, but it looks like this with the same cuts on the slide:
http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss16/M4gerySBR/InfinityHybrid.jpg

Eddie Jimenea is good to go to as well, but last I heard he had a stroke or a heart attack. So he's been down for a bit.

Briley's takes a long time I heard and Claudio doesn't work on guns like he used to.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Buddy's Gun Works in Dickinson does good work. Retired Marine Corps gunsmith, works on all guns but specializes in pistols.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> Might be worth you calling Teddy Jacobson
> 
> Www.Actionsbyt.com


2X on Teddy Jacobson, he did a great job for me.


----------

